# Main Pack Disconnect



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

evaddict said:


> I would like to provide quick disconnect of main battery cable from my controller. My controller is programmable to handle up to 500 amps from batteries, and up to 1000 amps to motor. I plan on using 40 CALB 100AH in my pack in a small car (triumph spitfire).
> 
> Can I use the largest Anderson connector (SB-350 i believe) between my main battery and controller? If so, do people normally use a single connector or two separate connectors to isolate the + and -?
> 
> ...


Hi eva,

Yeah, lots of guys use the SB-350. It is a 2 pole connector and + & - are isolated from each other and from everything else up to 600V rated. I had one car with 16 SB-350 connector pairs on it running at 336V.

major

edit: That EV would run a little over 700A on the battery.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

whatever you end up using... and anderson, a big Airpax circuit breaker, or something else; you REALLY need to include a MANUAL pull cable that will disconnect reachable by driver, and thru drivers window for emergency personnel.


----------



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone got a picture of the inside bits of an anderson connector?

I have got a secondhand pair but need to pull the contacts out to fit thicker cables but I am having trouble releasing them.
John


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

johnsiddle said:


> Anyone got a picture of the inside bits of an anderson connector?
> 
> I have got a secondhand pair but need to pull the contacts out to fit thicker cables but I am having trouble releasing them.
> John


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=292067#post292067 

Post #58 shows a cutaway.


----------



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Major.
I actually have two different types but they fit together OK, the one I was worried about has a spring tab buried in the outside of the flutes and I found if I levered them up they pulled the big spring blade inside away from the contact so allowing it to be pulled out.

The other one (same as your picture) was a different kettle of fish and getting to the spring blade inside was near impossible but on this one the tails are long enough and fat enough to join with a 10mm copper straight pipe connector and a blow torch/solder.
With a bit of heat shrink sleeve job done. 
Thanks again.
John


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Note about those andersons. They will fail european safety/emergency requirements as disconnects in systems with voltages higher than 60V. To pass safety requirements they need to be locked together in such a way, a tool/instrument is required to unlock them. 

Reason for this is when the connectors are disconnected, the electrical contacts can be touched directly without obstruction. The contacts expose the traction pack contacts...


----------



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> Note about those andersons. They will fail european safety/emergency requirements as disconnects in systems with voltages higher than 60V. To pass safety requirements they need to be locked together in such a way, a tool/instrument is required to unlock them.
> 
> Reason for this is when the connectors are disconnected, the electrical contacts can be touched directly without obstruction. The contacts expose the traction pack contacts...


I just tried to push my finger up inside mine but couldn't get anywhere near the contact.
I wouldn't have thought that in an emergency where a disconnect was required, anyone was going to even try this.
If they are locked together such that a tool is needed to pull them apart they will be pretty crap in an emergency.
John


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

In the connected and disconnected state..... IPxxB applies (test object: standardized finger of approx 10mm diameter) in the motor compartiment. In the driver compartment IPxxD applies. (test object: 1mm wire of 100mm length)

Hope someone cares


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

steven4601 said:


> Note about those andersons. They will fail european safety/emergency requirements as disconnects in systems with voltages higher than 60V. To pass safety requirements they need to be locked together in such a way, a tool/instrument is required to unlock them.
> 
> Reason for this is when the connectors are disconnected, the electrical contacts can be touched directly without obstruction. The contacts expose the traction pack contacts...


I think the SBE line of their connectors conforms.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi major,

yes SBE series do appear to be safe yes.

edit: safe is not the best word of choise, but "adhere" to the finger proof requirement is what they are yes... However they persuaded UL/CSA only to have a 150V rating. Its not easy to find a suitable connector that satisfies both functionally and legally/safety wise.


----------

